# Predator 3500 Display won't show voltage, of KVa



## Mendoteach (Oct 22, 2019)

I've got a Pred 3500 that has about 100 hours and runs very well. Pulled it out to fire it up and the voltage and KVa won't display, they just read 0.. The green light that says it's putting out voltage works as does the generator. It still operates fine. The total time and time running work correctly. I pulled the panel off and the two plugs are plugged into the display. Anyone have any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it is a known problem on these gens..
bad display.
out of warranty replace the display unit.
in warranty take to a service center.
or just add a meter set to your generator inlet





GENERATOR_CONNECTION


GENERATOR CONNECTION PANEL METER BREAKER INLET



www.poustusa.com




GENERATOR_CONNECTION


----------

